

Writing Programs Using Regular Language - ernestipark
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/writing-programs-using-ordinary-language-0711.html

======
Piskvorrr
The headline is rather sensationalist, but the lead corrects this with "for a
few specific tasks." Interesting effort - even simple regexes can be
surprisingly useful, but their syntax has a steep learning curve.

(I seem to remember "You can program _our_ computers using English,"
English(TM) being a COBOL variant ;))

